# Stretches



## soccer50 (Jul 26, 2003)

My friend showed me this bicep strectch which ive never seen befor in my life. Does anyone know a bicep stretch?


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 28, 2003)

I've got two that help me.  The first is to put you arm out, palm up, and pull your fingers back.  It's also a forearm stretch, but if your elbow is locked, it works the bicep too.

The second one, you put your arm out to the side.  Make a fist and turn the "eye" down and back.

What's the one you were shown?

WhiteBirch


----------



## soccer50 (Jul 29, 2003)

Ya, Its the first one. Thanks


----------



## pknox (Aug 28, 2003)

1. Stand next to the end of a wall or a pole.
2. Put the hand closest to the pole on the side of the pole/wall closest to you, touching with the palm (i.e. if the wall is on your left, use your left hand).  Be sure to bend the elbow a little bit.
3. Rotate your hip forward (the same one as the extended arm), and press against the wall/pole.
4. Hold for 10-30 seconds than turn around and do the other side.

This is a nice stretch as well as an isometric strengthener for the biceps and the entire shoulder girdle, including where the chest ties into the shoulders.  Make sure to have a little bend in the elbow, as otherwise you can hyperextend it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

Interesting tips.


----------

